# The GoPitbull car enthusiast thread



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Welp, we need a thread for us guys (and girls!) who love our cars.

I have a 1999 Mustang GT which I'm always messing with (unfortunately, most of the time 'messing with' it lately has been FIXING crap!). It's chrome yellow (not the more common zinc yellow), and only something like 1,400 GTs were made in this color.

Performance-wise, so far, I've done the following:

Flowmaster 40 series 2-chambers
Off road X-pipe
Ported and polished intake plenum
Ported and polished 70mm throttle body
cold air intake
SCT Xcalibrator 2 tuner/custom tune
4.10 gears

and am right around 310hp, up from 260 stock. In an ideal world, I'd have a Kenne Bell supercharger and an engine that could handle 15psi, but things don't always go the way I want haha  Oh yeah, I'd also have a manual transmission instead of this automatic (ah well, it has 125,000 miles on it, maybe it'll go soon and I can do a swap).



Your turn!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Every time I see a car that someone has been fixing up I want to cry over my first car. My dad bought me a 1965 custom 880 dodge. It had a 440 engine I loved that car I was only the third owner. It was a horse so big and heavy you didn't realize that you were going 80 miles an hour. :cop: were nice to me tho I never got a ticket yeah it helped I dated a cops son thought high school. 
Well one day she just siezed. I had no money about to have my son. So I let it go to the junk yard. 

I sure do like the looks of your car Erik. I like the colour too.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

not a car but still pretty










04 CBR 600rr


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

One of my many projects
72 nova, I sold it before finishing it but the guy that bought it brought it back after he dumped 30k in it. It was sweet! Cherry red with a black hard top!!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> 72 nova, I sold it before finishing


ahhh that's blasphemy! lol

I've been wanting to get an old project car to work on, I was looking at a 63 Lincoln Continental or something, but I'm not having much luck (and there's like 3 within 5 blocks of my house, just sitting here... flat tires... and not a bit of rust (though there will be soon if they keep them where they are)... but the asshole won't sell them 

Oh also, a big car like a continental would be nice for a change... 6'2" in a Mustang isn't too comfortable all the time!


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


>


that would have never left me.....


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

what about bikes?...
snoop and the (my bf's) candy GSXR 1k streched and slammed








the GSX


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> One of my many projects
> 72 nova, I sold it before finishing it but the guy that bought it brought it back after he dumped 30k in it. It was sweet! Cherry red with a black hard top!!


looks like your daughter is a gear head in training lol


----------



## jvizcaino696 (Aug 27, 2007)

my 06 G35 coupe



















my other girlfriend lol


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

GoPitbull said:


>


That's hot!



OldFortKennels said:


>


That's hot too!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Cassidy took out a pickup with her jeep when it blew a stopsign.it was really bad for the jeep and she was just fine. I always said who ever ends up on the top of the heap is the winner. I was at the shop today and took these pics while working on it, and it will be done by the weekend and Ill post the finished product.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That wasnt that jeep you built about a year ago was it? That was you right?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yep! thats it...... bummer huh?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This came in as just a rolling rusty chassis and frame. Almost 5 years later this was the product. Built by my wifes Grandfather and Father, I had little input other than commenting on it during the build!

1940 Ford Coupe


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW! that is a good job they did. look at that hand made radiator


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Funny thing is, thats a Chevy Crate engine in a ford!!!!

I had 2 other 72 Chevelles but I cant find the pictures anywhere and its ticking me off now!!

Ive gone through about 15 cds worth of pictures!!!!:hammer:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

*This Is Cool*

see if you can guess who this belongs to!he showed up today to get some repairs done. its street legal and does 140 mph. darn thing has those spinner things on it too.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

MIKE?


Thats sweet, Id love to take that to the gap and see what it can do.

(the gap by the way is the Dragons Tail, one of the most famous bike destinations in America, 318 curves in 11 miles and just a little over an hour from my house!!):roll:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

your right, its Mikes! :clap: 
Isnt that the strech of road with all those bike parts hanging in a tree?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats the one!! Its called the Tree of Shame, if you wreck you sign a piece of your bike and hang it on the tree, so far none of mine have ended up there.

That sucks about the jeep, that was a SWEET ride!!

I never was crazy about the color of this car and was going to repaint it an electric blue with white stripes but a man offered me enough money to make me sell it. The car was solid though, if it had been a 4 speed like my first one I would have never sold it.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

clean and solid!!!! that would be a 95 or 96 point car around here


----------



## 99cobrachic (Aug 24, 2007)

i got a 99 cobra, and a 75 nova and my husband has a 91 gt mustang with a built 331 in it .


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

jvizcaino696 said:


> my 06 G35 coupe


My mom's got a G35 sedan, I like it. I love the electronic automatic it has.

I've actually contemplated getting a G35 and supercharing it... Just to do it haha.

I think I'll wait and finance a GT500 mustang though, but I'd hate to have a car note.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

jvizcaino696 said:


> my 06 G35 coupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats just dead sexy. black on black mmmmmm


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah, that g35 is a fine lookin automobile!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

redog said:


> see if you can guess who this belongs to!he showed up today to get some repairs done. its street legal and does 140 mph. darn thing has those spinner things on it too.


geese wanna be T-REX (not talkin about the dino) lol


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

GoPitbull said:


> (unfortunately, most of the time 'messing with' it lately has been FIXING crap!)


As fate would have it, I had to pull $240 out of my ass to get the belt tensioner and serpentine replaced today. Of course, I would have done it myself if I was able to diagnose it myself, but unfortunately I wasn't.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do! that mustang is sweet.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

This car belongs to my friend, Ed Waible. hes one of those kinda guys that is always there when you need him, no matter what, no questions asked. this took 18 months to complete, and its finaly finished


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

GoPitbull said:


> As fate would have it, I had to pull $240 out of my ass to get the belt tensioner and serpentine replaced today. Of course, I would have done it myself if I was able to diagnose it myself, but unfortunately I wasn't.


I just did that to my olds 88 . next time you have car trouble call me I'm just up the road a piece .

I have a lancer but no pic gonna get some soon for ya'll . I like the old cars but would rather build the fast little imports . and being off shore for 10 years you learn how to turn wrench's , you can't just call a mechanic.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

*I shoulda added these before*

check out the tag


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

only in America!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

redog said:


> check out the tag


lol that's awesome... my mom's ex had a bad ass supercharged 01 Mustang GT that was pushing around 450-500 hp at the wheels at 12psi. His license plate was 'RUUP2IT' (are you up to it)


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats SWEET!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's Joe's car....










It's a '95 Eagle Talon TSI
Stage 3 Turbo set up
265whp
229 ft/tq
DVD, navigation, GPS, rearview camera, IPOD hookup

I don't really know what all that means, but I know it's fast!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

redog said:


> This car belongs to my friend, Ed Waible. hes one of those kinda guys that is always there when you need him, no matter what, no questions asked. this took 18 months to complete, and its finaly finished


WOW!!!!! That's a beoooooty! :thumbsup:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Micheal Jordan is going to pick up that 4 wheel crotch rocket thingy next week. Im gonna try to be there and get some pics to post


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

What crotch rocket thing?

Hey, I can't see Joe's car


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

This is the one!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy said:


> What crotch rocket thing?
> 
> Hey, I can't see Joe's car


Can you see it now?? I hate Photobucket. That's why I hardly ever post pics.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

My bro's BMW(can't really see it)










My supra- still needs work


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Can't see much of the Beamer but I'm diggin the Supra.

Can you guys see Joe's car now?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, I can see Joe's car now. Nice!


----------

